# 86.5 z25i timing issue...please help



## emilime (Oct 9, 2007)

I recently picked up an 86.5 HB Kingcab 4x4 with a 5 speed. The engine is a z24i and for the most part it runs good. Starts fine, idles fine, a little slow around town but livable, I guess. 

My issue with the truck is the fact that it has no power, especially on the highway. In order to make it up an incline, and not a very steep one, I usually have to downshift to
3rd gear just to make it up there. I'm talking about an incline on the highway that no other car or truck has an issue with. 

I checked the timing, and it was off so I tried adjusting it. With the distributor adjusted as far as it will go, I can only get it as far as about 10-12 degrees after TDC. I know at idle this should be more about 5 degrees before TDC. This led me to believe that something wasn't correct with the timing components on the truck...so, I bought a new timing chain set and did the timing chain making sure everything mechanically was where it needed to be...including the distributor shaft. After all that, it is still the same. No power. Can't get more than 10-12 degrees after on the distributor.

What could be causing this? Spark plugs, distributor cap and rotor, plug wires, air filter and fuel filter are all new. Coils check good. Only codes I got were for Idle switch and Throttle plate switch...basically the TPS. Took it apart, cleaned it, everything looked fine with it. Put it back in the truck and no more codes.

I've been reading like crazy trying to find the answer, but I can't figure this one out. Someone please help.

Thanks.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

*oil pump.*

did you check and recheck the oil pump timing..?


----------



## bkea (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm guessing the distributor is in incorrectly. It has to be off a tooth or two. This is related to zanes comments, since the distributor drives off the oil pump shaft, which drives off the crank.


----------



## DatSoon (Feb 11, 2009)

Any updates to this? I'm having the same problems.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Yeah make sure your @ TDC of cyl #1 and you have the 11:25 clock angle when you pull the distributor out of the timing cover. Look down inside and the drive spindle flat should have that 11:25 clock angle. If not simple pull the oil pump off and reinstall after you align the timimg marks on the spindle with that of the oil pump body. temporarily install oil pump and check clock angle again. Once you get your clock angle tighten and torque your oil pump mount bolts, reinstall your distrubutor and start it, shoot it with the timing light and put it where you like it... mine loves 15* btdc . GL


----------



## DatSoon (Feb 11, 2009)

Awesome...Thanks!


----------



## DatSoon (Feb 11, 2009)

The oil pump drive spindle is set dead on. I adjusted the spindle one tooth and it changed the timing too much so I had to change it back. There is a timing mark on the drive spindle that has to line up with a mark on the oil pump to set the timing correctly when cylinder #1 is on TDC on compression stroke. I have mine set correctly and my ignition timing is STILL off! Any other ideas?


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

DatSoon said:


> The oil pump drive spindle is set dead on. I adjusted the spindle one tooth and it changed the timing too much so I had to change it back. There is a timing mark on the drive spindle that has to line up with a mark on the oil pump to set the timing correctly when cylinder #1 is on TDC on compression stroke. I have mine set correctly and my ignition timing is STILL off! Any other ideas?


What's your clock angle? Aligning the oil pump body and the drive spindle is only part 2 of a 4 part process.
1. #1 @ TDC- you said you did this...are you sure your cam timing is perfect?
2.Aligning the oil pump timing mark with the drive spindle timing mark...
3.Visually verifying your drive spindle flat side is aligned @ an 11:25 clock angle when looking down inside the timing cover distributor hole...
4.Check #1 cyl timing and adjust!

If you are still having problems verify your cam timing is correct! GL


----------



## DatSoon (Feb 11, 2009)

My clock angle on the drive spindle is about 12:00. I moved the drive spindle one tooth on the worm gear towards 11:00 (I did this by removing the oil pump and turning the drive spindle one tooth to towards 11:00 direction)and it was too far in the wrong direction. My timing favors past 12:00 toward 1:00. I'm starting to think that they had the cam timing off when they assembled the engine.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

when you install the oil pump shaft it twist and moves itself off time..

you have to practice putting it in so it does not move off time...


----------



## DatSoon (Feb 11, 2009)

Of course, the teeth on the drive gear are meshing with a worm gear so it will turn. Here's what I did, and it was time consuming. I tried one tooth towards the 11:00 clock angle...it wouldn't start. Then I tried one tooth towards the 1:00 clock angle...wouldn't start. Each time I did this I had to drain the oil. In both situations, the truck wouldn't even start as it moved the timing too much. It would only start at the 12:00 clock angle, but would not adjust to the correct timing of 5 degrees BTDC. This is why I'm going crazy with this truck. I emailed the remanufacturer of the engine about the cam timing possibly being off during assembly and he said the harmonic balancer must be bad. I don't believe that because the truck does not run right until you take the bolts out of the dizzy and turn it past the adjustable limits where the timing does reach 5 degrees BTDC. Then it runs like a charm, with no way to tighten it down at that setting.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

if you have loosened your bolt downs on the dizzy and got it to run right ,,it is definatley the dizzy/oil pump timing..

you just are not getting it in correctly..
frustraighting yes ..

put the engine back to first positon and retry the oil pump timing ..

practice it 2 or 3 times ..so u r comfortable it is going in correctly..

you do not have to drain the oil ..just remove the oil pump and then refill oil pump housing..


----------



## DatSoon (Feb 11, 2009)

I'll give it another go. Thanks!


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Do you have a manual? Cause you don't have any clue of what is meant by the clock angle!!!!
You can't get a 11:00, or even a 12:00 o'clock angle. With the distributor removed only, looking into the timing cover hole where the distributor usually sits, the top of the spindle drive is shaped like a "D". The flat side should line up with #11 and #5 if you were looking a clock which is 11:25. It has everything to do with this initial setup, if you don't get this right you're screwed! Do you understand? If not pm me!


----------

